# Oscar Espla: Tiempo di Sonata (1930)



## Dejour (Mar 1, 2015)

car Esplá: Tempo di Sonata is the only piece originally written for the guitar by the composer.
The Sonata was composed around the year 1930 but was first performed in 1978 by José Tomás. 
The Sonata has not been performed many time since. 
I personally think the Sonata should be placed among the standard pieces for the classical guitar.


----------

